# (2009) Flow NXT-AT vs NXT-AT SE



## Thumper (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm looking to get one of these two sets of bindings but am not sure what the difference is. Obviously the SE are the special edition but what are the differences in reality? Have found them both for a very reasonable price an honestly prefer the colour of the NXT-ATs better but how about performance etc.? 
If anyone could help me decide would be much appreciated.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

They are exactly identical to each other except for the ratchet system. The AT has four mini ratchets whereas the ATSE has only two mini ratchets. The SE edition of Flow bindings have a traditional ratchet and ladder system. This is useful when you need to strap in the traditional way as opposed to rear entry. However, the newer Flows with four mini ratchets can be used exactly the same way. You just leave the two inner ratchets in place and just unstrap the two outer ones.

It all just boils down to preference and graphics. I personally favor the SE system over the traditional Flow system.

http://www.snowboards.net/flow/b313...=FlowBindings&utm_campaign=www.snowboards.net


----------

